# Canadian Iron Suppliment Alternatives? (moss out maybe?)



## PollyWogInABog (May 22, 2020)

Good Morning Gentlemen,

While I do use Milo (I stashed up in Feb), I would like to throw down an iron suppliment this year. Last season on a trip to "Ogdensburg NY " I picked up a bag of Ironite 0-0-1 and my lawn responded to it handsomly.

I'm looking for a similar product available in Canada (can't go cross border these days obviosly).

I don't mind if it is granular or liquid, but I'm having a hard time finding an equivilant 0-0-1 iron product. I don't want to through too much milo down, because I don't want to raise my phosophis levels too much.

I know fiesta would do the trick, but it's expensive, and out of principle, I don't support paying for it.

Do any of you guys have any recomendations? I have no issue ordering online or from the stats, as long as the price isn't insane.

What I have found redily available at Canadian tire is this stuff called "moss out". It's not chelated Iron, but ferrous sulfate. The bottle claims to make your lawn dark green too. Have you gents had experiencing using moss out "off label" as an iron supplement?

Other wise, a Canadian available iron granular or chelated liquid iron would be cool too. Help me out boys!, much appreciated. 

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/wilson-5-0-0-mossout-with-lawn-food-2-5-kg-0593809p.html#srp


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i dont know if its available to be shipped to you in canada. but greenway biotech and alpha chemicals sell ferrous sulfate on both amazon an ebay for relatively cheap


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Brett young sold me a 50lb bag of FS for like $30.

Allturf.ca might have something similar.


----------



## PollyWogInABog (May 22, 2020)

davegravy said:


> Brett young sold me a 50lb bag of FS for like $30.
> 
> Allturf.ca might have something similar.


Thanks for the tips! How does one order from Brett Young? I sent them an enquiry email a while back and I got no response. Maybe i'm too small time? Seems like they only supply to golf courses and farms.

How'd you get in touch with a distributer who cares?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

PollyWogInABog said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Brett young sold me a 50lb bag of FS for like $30.
> ...


Brett Young is currently only taking orders of $500 or more, from my understanding. Normally they are wonderful and easy to deal with and do sell to home owners. These are your best bets for right now:

Ferrous Sulfate: https://www.amazon.ca/Ferrous-Sulfate-Heptahydrate-FeSO47H2O-Soluble/dp/B007ODUNJ4/ref=sr_1_3?crid=22IVW4D62H7GH&dchild=1&keywords=ferrous+sulfate&qid=1591018173&sprefix=Ferro%2Caps%2C222&sr=8-3

Ammonium Sulfate: https://www.amazon.ca/Ammonium-Sulfate-NH4-2SO4-5-Pounds/dp/B007ODQF5U/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3PTVPI9UYFW1Q&dchild=1&keywords=ammonium+sulfate&qid=1591018200&sprefix=ammonium%2Caps%2C162&sr=8-1

Read the FAS thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211

General rates for Cool Season Lawns is 2oz FS + 1.7oz AS. You can mix in citric acid if your water PH is high. Most also throw some urea in the tank at 0.25lb per K.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Allturf.ca has

Ferrous Sulphate - $34.13/bag 22.67kg
21-0-0 am. Sulphate 220sgn - $22/bag 25kg

Which if you have a place to store it and don't mind the quantities is a good deal. The ammonium sulphate has a fair bit of impurity (stones etc) and doesn't dissolve as easily. I used boiling water to dissolve, and filtered it through some old pantyhose and it worked in my sprayer just fine. My 25kg bag of FS was from BY but the Allturf stuff may be just as good.

The Alpha Chemical stuff is a lot easier to work with but more $$


----------

